# Jurkalne arriving at Fawley



## bob5111 (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,
New to the forum, I am most interested in Warships but also take an interest in all shipping movements. I have a lot of photo's to post but have recently dabbled in video's as well. This one is of the Tanker Jurkalne operated by SIA LSC Ship Management arriving at Fawley recently,
regards,
Bob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5gsEtIwZfA


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Bob, enjoy the site. 

The Jurkalne appears to be a light ship, what oil products do they export from Fawley.

Cheers Frank.(Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Bob,

If you are looking to upload any more videos, we have our own *SN TV* which can be accessed from the *TV Tab *at the top of each page. (==D)


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Frank P said:


> Welcome onboard Bob, enjoy the site.
> 
> The Jurkalne appears to be a light ship, what oil products do they export from Fawley.
> 
> Cheers Frank.(Thumb)


Frank,

Fawley is the largest refinery in UK and possibly the largest singly owned refinery in Europe. They import in excess of 300000 bbl of crude per day and export a full range of pertroleum and chemical products across the nine marine terminal berths.
Regards, Chris Allport


----------



## bob5111 (May 30, 2010)

Gulpers said:


> Bob,
> 
> If you are looking to upload any more videos, we have our own *SN TV* which can be accessed from the *TV Tab *at the top of each page. (==D)


Thank you Ray,
regards,
Bob


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

A pleasure Bob - looking forward to seeing more of your videos. (Applause)


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Chris, thanks for that information. 
I sailed on a few tankers but I never visited Fawley.
Cheers Frank.(Thumb)


----------



## bob5111 (May 30, 2010)

Gulpers said:


> Bob,
> 
> If you are looking to upload any more videos, we have our own *SN TV* which can be accessed from the *TV Tab *at the top of each page. (==D)


Hi Ray,
Practiced tonight and uploaded my first video,
regards,
Bob


----------

